
Fight Club at 20: the prescience and power of David Fincher's drama - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/oct/15/fight-club-at-20-the-prescience-and-power-of-david-finchers-drama
======
osobo
So, this article is 75% recap of the movie and then a handful of conclusions
that prove the writer completely missed the point of the story. I'm not
impressed.

------
pssflops
But it was Chuck Palahniuk that wrote the original story, do they mean the
screenplay that also wasn't written by Fincher?
[0][https://gointothestory.blcklst.com/script-to-screen-fight-
cl...](https://gointothestory.blcklst.com/script-to-screen-fight-
club-e99e1efe8262)

------
HNLurker2
This reminds me of Mr Robot plot, although the series isn't over yet (not
going to spoil)

I must rewatch now.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Mr. Robot directly referenced it several times. Off the top of my head they
used an instrumental of "Where is my mind" in the finale of the first season,
which is also used in the ending of the film.

